# side effects from synthroid?



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

After reading of side effects of synthroid I am having many of them which started approximately 6 weeks after beginning medication and have gotten worse over time. Can someone have a bad reaction to the medication causing heart papilatations, anxiety and insomnia but not have high TSH levels?

T4 total 1.8 range 8.9 range 4.5 to12.0
T4 free 1.8 range .8 to 1.8
T3 total 79 range 76-181

Thyroglobulin antibodies 53 range less than 20
Thyroid per oxidase antibodies 424 range less than 35

TSI 89

Ultrasound nodule.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Have any studies been done on the nodule--size? Did you have a RAIU to see if it was functional--ie producing thyroid hormone--or that showed the overall function of your thyroid?

Your free T4 is at the top of the range. Regardless of your TSH, at that point you would be technically over medicated, causing symptoms that are associated with being hyperthyroid--anxiety, insomnia, palpitations.

I see that you have thyroid stimulating antibodies. These can be problematic in patients on thyroid replacement medication--they stimulate the thyroid to produce thyroid hormone, causing increased production of T4. Added to T4 medication, the patient often develops hyperthyroid symptoms.

I don't think the side effects are from synthroid specifically--many people in your situation have trouble tolerating any type of thyroid replacement medication. The blocking and stimulating antibodies work on the thyroid, causing their levels to fluctuate on their own, and make it difficult to find a stable level of medication.

You should read in the folder we have about hashitoxicosis, which is for people who have both sets of thyroid antibodies. Treatment is more complicated for them.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. The size is 1.2. I was also having throat tightness and some difficulty swallowing. I had an ultrasound and CT but have not gotten results from CT. My doctor has said that the symptoms I am feeling are not from the thryoid and maybe I just need "a good cry" and having anxiety from being busy.
What are thoughts on stopping medication until can get a second opinion? I feel like I cannot go on this way


----------



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

Which initials correspond to the thyroid stimulating antibodies in her labs? Don't listen to the docs, I have been a tough one to treat and felt crazy on all thyroid meds at one time or another. I know I have antibodies, not sure if I have both.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry you're having such a hard time. It could be the synthroid, but I do think it's more likely that it's the hashimoto's in general; your thyroid is still functioning intermittently, and it's adding some hormone to the mix, but not in any predictable pattern. (Do you feel like you do occasionally have days that are better than others?)

If you go off the synthroid, you could go hypo in about 2-3 weeks, and it won't necessarily mean you don't have episodes of feeling hyper. What's your TSH at? And what's your dosage? Have you been off the medication before?


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I do have a few better days where getting some sleep and no heart racing and then usually a couple of really tough days. The tough days consist of heart racing all day and night, anxiety and very little sleep. I was told to go off medication a few weeks ago. Two days later I did sleep the best since this has begun. When labs came back with the TSH levels not elevated I was told to go back on meds.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry to also answer the above my TSH is 2.17
My dose is 75


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

KarinStanley said:


> Thank you for your reply. The size is 1.2. I was also having throat tightness and some difficulty swallowing. I had an ultrasound and CT but have not gotten results from CT. My doctor has said that the symptoms I am feeling are not from the thryoid and maybe I just need "a good cry" and having anxiety from being busy.
> What are thoughts on stopping medication until can get a second opinion? I feel like I cannot go on this way


Generally they biopsy or plan a watch and wait strategy for nodules above 1cm.
What is the schedule for follow up?

I definitely think you should get a second opinion. The doctor's comment was rude and dismissive. You can do better. The worst that would probably happen if you stopped the meds is that your TSH would rise and you would head hypo--but then again maybe not.

@rdonnelly-- in the lab reports, Thyroid Stimulating Antibodies are TSI.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

KarinStanley said:


> Sorry to also answer the above my TSH is 2.17
> My dose is 75


I'd be tempted to go off meds for awhile. Or at least step down to a lower dose. But I would do this with a doctor overseeing and checking labs in 6 weeks. I totally don't understand why your endo thinks stay the course is appropriate considering your symptoms (I know, I know, "they're probably not thyroid related." Snort). Your numbers say you're almost hyper, your tsh isn't high enough to illicit other concerns (cholesterol), so why push this, especially at 75mcg? Totally don't get it. I would call and talk to a nurse to see if you can get clarity and/or Rx to try a lower dose.

The good days/bad days absolutely describes me and the hashis swing I'm on. My endo described it as being in the middle of an autoimmune flare and there's really nothing she can do to help and really can't predict when or how it will the flare will die down.


----------

